# Hide favorites?



## Michele (Nov 30, 2020)

'ey there.

I was wondering if there was an option to hide my favorites. I can't find such option in the settings list, is it not there? I like to favorite things, but there are well... I guess I'm a little worried since I'd like to favorite some of the less known, or non-normal art (in other words, things such as different kinks, etc. Not necessarily in sexual way)

That's why I was considering if there was an option I could hide my favorites, but it seems it's not present there. I have searched on the forums, but nothing of such things ever came up. I know for sure Deviantart allows you to hide your favorites, though it may have been a different one I'm remembering... it was awhile ago, I still go there though.

If this is not feasible that's alright, though I'm a little concerned, since I like things that are in 'Speciality' category in the type list on browse page.


----------



## Blah (Nov 30, 2020)

You can hide favorites in "Global Site Settings". Scroll down down to the "Privacy Options" category, should be the first thing listed.
Image for reference:


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 30, 2020)

Alright, follow-up question.... wouldn't I look suspicious as hell if I did this?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Alright, follow-up question.... wouldn't I look suspicious as hell if I did this?


My reaction would be "huh, I guess they hid their favorites, anyway back to browsing art"

I really wouldn't care.


----------



## Blah (Nov 30, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Alright, follow-up question.... wouldn't I look suspicious as hell if I did this?


No more suspicious than the usual FA user. :v


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

Blah said:


> No more suspicious than the usual FA user. :v


They are all suspicious to me. I trust no one


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 30, 2020)

You must be new here!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 30, 2020)

You know what? You're absolutely right. 
I was just worried that people would think I'm more kinky than I actually am
I just like pretty tiddies and slicc diccs and some booty, size doesn't matter... so... I assume that's exactly like everybody else XD
Tbh, the kinkiest shit I'm into isn't even visual art. I dig a steamy voice.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 30, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Alright, follow-up question.... wouldn't I look suspicious as hell if I did this?


I do this. Not only to declutter, but I don't feel like giving the energy to explain why exactly I favorited everything.
"YOU'RE INTO THAT?!?!?" 
NO, I liked the color palette they used, or the quality of their lines, or just anything but the actual idea itself X_X
People can be exhausting...


----------



## luffy (Nov 30, 2020)

I decided a while ago that it's more effort to try to hide it and nothing's wrong with liking what you like because brains are unpredictable and you can't 100% control that lol

Plus I just don't care.


----------



## Michele (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks you for the answer anyways, I don't know how that eluded my eye. I'm also glad there's also an option for which of the rated ones to hide.



Zehlua said:


> You know what? You're absolutely right.
> I was just worried that people would think I'm more kinky than I actually am
> I just like pretty tiddies and slicc diccs and some booty, size doesn't matter... so... I assume that's exactly like everybody else XD
> Tbh, the kinkiest shit I'm into isn't even visual art. I dig a steamy voice.


Spoilering for same reason...


Spoiler: Kink



My main favorite kink is vore. I have little interest whatsoever in sex things, though I do like the blowjobs. Boobs are really great for me, though as long as it's not too exaggerated.


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 1, 2020)

Michele said:


> Thanks you for the answer anyways, I don't know how that eluded my eye. I'm also glad there's also an option for which of the rated ones to hide.
> 
> 
> Spoilering for same reason...
> ...


Some of my dearest friends are into that. While it's decidedly not my thing, I appreciate the idea of being deeply intimate with someone. Maybe that's why I like the fusions in Steven Universe? Although enmeshed relationships are a yikes.... there's always a balance.


----------



## Michele (Dec 1, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Some of my dearest friends are into that. While it's decidedly not my thing, I appreciate the idea of being deeply intimate with someone. Maybe that's why I like the fusions in Steven Universe? Although enmeshed relationships are a yikes.... there's always a balance.



Ah really? I feel better to know that now, at least. It's my thing because I like the feeling of someone in gut, though as you mentioned it's the intimate or the affection part for me, not because I just like it. And I think it's as you said, it happens thanks to deep friendship.


----------

